# Reward - stolen snow goose spread



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

STOLEN SNOW GOOSE SPREAD

$1,000 REWARD - for help leading to getting these decoys back.

Hey guys, I need your help please. Last night (Friday night - 09 Feb.2013 ) I got my entire spread stolen out of a field. (i know i shouldn't have left it out) Hunted that evening and was going to hunt again this morning but when i got there the field was empty and my hart sunk. This was in a fenced off field with the gate latched. Bellow is a list of items stolen, location, a few picture of the thief's tire tracks.

Please help out a fellow snow goose hunter. Was hoping hunters had a better moral code to each other, hoping someone out there will do whats right and help me out. I know alot of this stuff is general equipment but im hoping that the paint job for the tails on the sillosocks, the home made flocked sentries from northwind heads, and home made rotarys will help out.

- 600+ economy custom painted sillo socks, along with a mixed bag of printed juvy snows, juvy blues, and blues. 
- 50 Flocked snow sillosocks - home made flocked and same paint on the bags. The heads on these are northwinds that where cut and glued on with expanding foam.
- 12 sillosocks fliers
- 3 rotarys, ( 1 - 4arm sillosocks brand, and 2 - 4arm home made rotarys)
- blue top optima in a custom bat. box with remote controls for the rotartys
- 2 Rogers, tuffman layout blinds in KW1 camo pattern
- 2 red mini amps with SD cards for electronic call
- 4 *********** horn speakers





































Thank you for your time please tell your friends to be on the look out.

Alan K.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow sorry to hear that.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't leave your stuff out....but sorry to hear that bud hope you get them back!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

This must be private property. Dont leave your stuff out? I totally disagree! This is such bs. Theres no way on gods green earth u should have picked ur stuff up. Whether its a hunting club, leased property or u own it, this is private property. Period! Not to mention u hunted that evening. Pick up 600+ dekes that night and set em back out the next morning. Thieves are in all walks of life, hunters too. But stealing a goose spread on private property??? Not only a lowlife thief, but a ballsy idiot and they shouldnt be able to pass their trashy genes.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

diamondback72 said:


> Dont leave your stuff out? I totally disagree! This is such bs. Theres no way on gods green earth u should have picked ur stuff up.


If you look at what you just said it makes no sense to leave your spread out. "Thieves are in all walks of life"...... yep, I think we will all concur on that. Should people expect a thief to bypass their stuff because its on private property? A bit naive IMO. This is the world we live in.

Totally sucks and I hope you get your stuff back. Hope the thief gets whats coming to him.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the debate guys. Typical. 

Now focus on the post. 

I'll keep my eye out on those items. I hunted this mourning in Eagle Lake and saw 2 other groups going out at Bucees. Nothing out of the ordinary. 

That sucks dude.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I think we may have just came up with a new sport. hunting thieves over a decoy spread. It's sorry and it's hard to find a true sportsman anymore. Hunting and fishing use to consist of good. Honest. Moral and Integrity filled men and woman who would never even think about stealing another man's gear. Pretty sad honestly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that. I know how you feel...had a boat with 250 duck decoys stolen out of my yard many years ago. I would let the local Game Warden know to be on the lookout for them. Hope the sorry SOB's get caught.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

It's not like he left the spread out for days at a time. He hunted an afternoon and left it out for the following morning. Cut him some slack, and get over yourself while you're at it.
Sorry this happened man, I hope these thieves get gonorrhea.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you for the support guys, Im trying to spread the word. As for leaving them out there, i totally will never do that again. The only reason why i did this one time in my life, after 10 years of hunting and 3 years into the making of what i had stolen was to take my dad out in the morning with my last goose hunt of the season who just had a hip replacement. and i wanted to have everything set up in the field ready to go in the morning so he wouldnt have to tromp around all morning setting stuff out. I stayed out there till 8pm the night before and returned at 5am expecting to hunt one last day.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I could probably get you some decoys to borrow if you still have time to take your dad out. I was given a little over 100 shells recently just have to go pick them up.

Was anyone hunting with you that morning? As bad as it sounds it might be someone in the group or someone that knew you were hunting. Hate to say it but check your friend tires or who ever you were with. As ****ty as it is, most of the time the people who steal from you act like your friends. Pm me if you need the decoys, I can probably get them tomorrow


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear, that totally sucks. I hope you get your stuff back. Hope the thief gets whats coming to them....Open season on thieves!


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

was out there solo setting things up and no one in our group other than the lease manager knew i was there. Was also the only person in that general area hunting, Im guessing it was somebody scouting for birds for saturdays hunt and saw my spread in passin that evening and came back for it later. I did manage to fallow the tire tracks until it reached pavement on co116


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you get your gear back. I hate theives


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope they get caught. Could this be felony charges because of the value??


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

*bad deal.*

Sorry about you losing your goose spread, that is really sorry for someone to violate your hunting grounds, and you guys saying don't leave your stuff out must not do very much bird hunting. keep an eye on craigs list.:hairout:


----------



## bullman63 (Dec 22, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I could probably get you some decoys to borrow if you still have time to take your dad out. I was given a little over 100 shells recently just have to go pick them up.
> 
> Was anyone hunting with you that morning? As bad as it sounds it might be someone in the group or someone that knew you were hunting. Hate to say it but check your friend tires or who ever you were with. As ****ty as it is, most of the time the people who steal from you act like your friends. Pm me if you need the decoys, I can probably get them tomorrow


Very cool, FM14. I can't explain to non-hunters what it is about being around hunters that is such a huge part of the hunting experience. You are top shelf!:doowapsta

BB


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hope you made a report to the local law enforcement. That much stuff should be a felony ..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Terrible. This is obviously different than the stolen duck decoy thread. I hope u find your stuff bud. Report it. Sucks to know the thief is a fellow hunter.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

flastmaster thanks for the offer, I think im threw hunting for this season but thank you very much for the offer.


Sheriffs department was called and report filled, as well as local gamewarden notified and pictures of gear provided. Thank you all very much, please continue to keep an eye and ear out.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear this!! Sucks knowing that a fellow waterfowler did it... Hope they get caught!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Makes me think it was a high school kid or something. No grown adult, especially a waterfowl hunter or fellow snow goose hunter is going to go through all that work to pick the whole spread up and trespass to do it. Most people fear picking up a spread. So more than likely, it's someone(s) in good shape that could pick all that stuff up pretty quick and head out.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

must be waterfowl paradise.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss, as a fellow hunter who has been on the receiving end of thieves handy-work I truly feel your pain. I hope they catch the guilty party soon and you recover at least some of your stuff. Green to the guy that offered to loan you some gear to take your dad hunting, class act there. Green to you to maybe cheer you up also.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like the meth heads have struck again...


----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear hope you get them all back.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Man, that BLOWS!

I would focus on those tires... I have never even heard of them or seen a tread pattern like that, so they can't be very common. Start looking around town. Its going to be a truck and probably a lifted one to be running aftermarket tires like that. Those tires arent cheap, so I doubt its a meth head. Drive through the high school parking lot tomorrow and check for trucks with them. 

You wont be able to sell that spread without somebody recognizing it if you get the word out. Only goose hunters would buy it and you dont see 600 silosocks up for sale everyday.

My guess would be a truck load of high schoolers or young 20 somethings backroading around that came up on your spread. Chances are they are local. It would take quite a bit of time to pick that many up alone. 

Silosocks arent cheap, so somebody is going to notice somebody selling or using a new to them spread that big. I would tell the game warden and forget about the sheriffs office. Game warden can go check every group for the rest of the Conserv. Season and see if theirs resemble yours. Should be fairly easy to pick it out.

Good luck... seriously, focus on those tires.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You could also measure the width of the tire track and get an idea. The wider tire is generally going to be a lifted truck.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

good grief, Alan. Make a bad story worse, why don't ya.

I agree with letting the GW know. I'd post something at local coveinence stores also. You may never get this stuff back but at least you can attempt to make this POS feel a little guilty.

good luck to you and I'm sure your dad understands.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

alan, that is not uncommon on private land man! that sucks... i will be on the lookout for you. 

J Peel


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

meaning, not uncommon to put spread out night before, and not worry about it being jacked!!


----------



## diamondback72 (Aug 10, 2011)

sotx23 said:


> alan, that is not uncommon on private land man! that sucks... i will be on the lookout for you.
> 
> J Peel


My point exactly. This isnt like leaving a spread of duck decoys on the bay. This is sad. Its no different than setting up a deer stand or tri-pod or a camp. IMO. We work hard to be able to enjoy the outdoors and someone steals not just ur material things but ur memories, security and trust. Hope u find the person or persons that did this. And like others have said, focus on those tires.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Alan. It is most likely some one local that did it. I wouldnt think that another hunter or outfitter would do that but there are one or 2 out there that I wouldnt put it past them. Im betting its a kid with a fancy truck out jacking around at night maybe even spot lighting deer. They say your spread and decided to steal it.I went by there around 530 and saw yall hunting. Did any one else come by after me? Like I told you yesterday go ask Dorothy at the Nada Store if you can post a flyer and put one up at Larry's in Garwood as well. With that reward offer I would bet that if its a kid that did it one of his buddies or another kid will rat him out. Also, If they catch em please let me know so we can also get the land owner to file tresspassing charges on them. I will give him a call or try and catch him out there this weekend and get him onboard.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Also may want to take out an ad in the Eagle Lake newspaper. Will be keeping an eye out. 
Lots of thefts (trucks / trailers) in Garwood recently.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Keep an eye on Craigslist to see if they are trying to sell it. Also keep an eye on the classified sections of hunting and fishing forums.Benny, Sounds like all us Colorado County folks got some trash around that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I love 2cool, i hope with all this being passed aroung that you get your stuff back. Great idea about looking at highschool parking lots. Maybe swing by and talk to their front office. Present the pictures of the tires. They might have an idea of possibilities. The more yall mention it, it really sounds like it could be a HS age kid. Keep us informed.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about that Alan. I agree with the others on probably young locals and putting up the flyers in local places. I,ll be on the lookout for you.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Mostly likely a group of joy riding kids, PETA freaks or some democrats.

Totally sucks!! I got a feeling on this one because of the CIS work you did. Great Job.


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tire tracks aren't going to get you anywhere. Couldn't accuse someone just bc they have those tires.... And if they sell them, they are going to split them maybe 100 at a time. They are smarter than that. And even if they sell them, how can you prove those are your silo socks, decoys, If every one isn't marked. If you left your sleds out there, that's how they got in and out so quick. Sry to hear that.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Xpress89 said:


> Tire tracks aren't going to get you anywhere. Couldn't accuse someone just bc they have those tires.... And if they sell them, they are going to split them maybe 100 at a time. They are smarter than that. And even if they sell them, how can you prove those are your silo socks, decoys, If every one isn't marked. If you left your sleds out there, that's how they got in and out so quick. Sry to hear that.


How many silosock spreads are sold in Texas every year do you think? I have probably seen 10 in the last couple of years. Even sets of 100 will be noticed if you are looking.

Tire marks will get him looking in the right direction... If they were BFG All Terrains or Nitto Terra Grapplers, they wouldnt really help... But those specific ones that he found are pretty rare. Matter of fact, his posting is the first time I had ever seen them.


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea they Aren't as popular, but you still don't have proof. Never know, could be sold out of state, to a friend, to another POS thief, or just stole em to use. I don't think spreads should be put close to the road to be seen either.....


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I won't take a reward, but I will keep my eyes open.

Dang sorry this happened to you.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> Man, that BLOWS!
> 
> I would focus on those tires... I have never even heard of them or seen a tread pattern like that, so they can't be very common. Start looking around town. Its going to be a truck and probably a lifted one to be running aftermarket tires like that. Those tires arent cheap, so I doubt its a meth head. Drive through the high school parking lot tomorrow and check for trucks with them.
> 
> ...


 ditto!


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Think about it from the theices perspective.... You dont know what was goin in with them!

No but in all seriousness lets catch theese people, they give hunters a bad name. Im looking on craigslist and i hope we can get em


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

Sleds or bags where not left out, they where left at the lodge, tire tracks where driven over my previous days 4 Wheeler tracks and are a unique pattern and width. my decoys are painted by hand with a specific pattern that would be near impossible to duplicate, being I still have some at home to match up. Would be pretty easy to match.

Just to top off this awesome week I'm having... Had to bury the best dog and best friend I'll ever have tonight after 13 years


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

sorry to hear about your dog Alan, awful man.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

Man I hate to hear about your dog. May he be in a duck blind in the dog after life waiting on you when you get there.

Now so far as your stolen decoys. I say we have a hunting party for thieves and an arse whoopin party when they are found.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Gods got a plan, your dog is in heaven now


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah, sorry to hear about your dog man. Hang in there.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Alan. Garwood/Nada is a small place. Love living there. A reward flyer at both stores will get folks to talking and if its a local kid who did it they will be found. If its a shady outfitter in the area and I know of one they will be caught. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> Don't leave your stuff out....but sorry to hear that bud hope you get them back!





Xpress89 said:


> Tire tracks aren't going to get you anywhere. Couldn't accuse someone just bc they have those tires.... And if they sell them, they are going to split them maybe 100 at a time. They are smarter than that. And even if they sell them, how can you prove those are your silo socks, decoys, If every one isn't marked. If you left your sleds out there, that's how they got in and out so quick. Sry to hear that.


a couple guys from Alvin don't seem to be very sympathetic and also experts on legality of what can be used to find a thief. must be something in the water out there.

I parked my truck in my driveway last night. I guess I should just suck it up and admit my faults if someone were to steal it.

Having the attitude that the guy is even partially responsible for the theft just ****** me off. Someone comes onto private land, and steals an entire spread is inexcusable.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> a couple guys from Alvin don't seem to be very sympathetic and also experts on legality of what can be used to find a thief. must be something in the water out there.
> 
> I parked my truck in my driveway last night. I guess I should just suck it up and admit my faults if someone were to steal it.
> 
> Having the attitude that the guy is even partially responsible for the theft just ****** me off. Someone comes onto private land, and steals an entire spread is inexcusable.


It was on private property. It doesnt matter how close to the road it was. If its kids Id like to catch em. Might save their life one day. I wont kill a person over decoys but other folks might.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

glade i wasnt at the lodge when it happened or there may have been a few brass casings on that gravel road not just tire tracks.

chuck, i plan on heading down there saturday to put up some fliers


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> a couple guys from Alvin don't seem to be very sympathetic and also experts on legality of what can be used to find a thief. must be something in the water out there.
> 
> I parked my truck in my driveway last night. I guess I should just suck it up and admit my faults if someone were to steal it.
> 
> Having the attitude that the guy is even partially responsible for the theft just ****** me off. Someone comes onto private land, and steals an entire spread is inexcusable.


I said sry to hear that happened! Just stating the facts! I'm partially responsible???? If that's what your trying to say you can shove it!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Xpress89 said:


> I said sry to hear that happened! Just stating the facts! I'm partially responsible???? If that's what your trying to say you can shove it!


hes saying it was implied that the victim of the theft was partially responsible not you.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow guys, easy.... Alan sorry to hear about this and your potna. Please keep us informed if anything positive comes of this.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

Might want chechk out Rock Island, Sheridan, Rice Cons. HS


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

And ask about posting a flyer at Johnny's in Eagle Lake.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

So did anyone shove it, and if so, what was "it"? Hate a thief - hope you find them. Oh and the decoys.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

chuck leaman said:


> And ask about posting a flyer at Johnny's in Eagle Lake.


Yea, I was gonna suggest this.


----------



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

gave all the locals i could find flyers and hung some up in nada, hoping this will help spread the word,


----------



## Xpress89 (Dec 20, 2012)

I talked to some dude named slemp? He said he has an idea


----------

